# Waste not, want not



## argief (28/9/15)

The inevitable fact of vaping is the remaining drops of juice that remain in the tank when it is time to refill... 

What do you do with those remaining drops? Especially when switching flavours? Do you waste it down the drain, drip it back into the bottle? 

I am always worried that it might contaminate new juice ito flavour and therefore discard those last drops. Hoping there is a better suggestion out there? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (28/9/15)

i discard. transferring can get messy and its really only a few drops each time.


----------



## johan (28/9/15)

I leave them and vape unflavoured - next fill I will put in another flavour, and no carry over of potential contamination.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jakey (28/9/15)

johan said:


> I leave them and vape unflavoured - next fill I will put in another flavour, and no carry over of potential contamination.


i really should whip up an unflavoured batch. simpe solution and makes so much sense, thanks @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (28/9/15)

@jackey . curious about the "former reonaut" status


----------



## Jakey (28/9/15)

used to own one. proud of the fact lol. funds permitting, will return again some day

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (28/9/15)

ah funds . ok I get you.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (28/9/15)

It doesn't bother me when the flavors mix a little. There has been a horrible combination or two, but it rarely happens. I just switch to a new flavor and within two squonks the new flavor takes over and all is good. I'm not finicky that way.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (28/9/15)

zadiac said:


> It doesn't bother me when the flavors mix a little. There has been a horrible combination or two, but it rarely happens. I just switch to a new flavor and within two squonks the new flavor takes over and all is good. I'm not finicky that way.


I do the same. I fill a new flavour even if there is about 1 to 2 ml left. The mix is temporary and rarely noticeable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/15)

When I am reviewing new juices I wash the tank and Use a new REO bottle and wick. 

Otherwise I let the flavours mix 

Nice idea regarding the unflavored @johan. Also going to try that. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/9/15)

I rinse my tank out, I like to Vape each flavour as the creator intended.

... unlike @Alex who doesn't mind swamp juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (28/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I rinse my tank out, I like to Vape each flavour as the creator intended.
> 
> ... unlike @Alex who doesn't mind swamp juice


swamp juice ....... priceless love it


----------



## JacoV (28/9/15)

I used to drip it back from the tank to the bottle, but i found it to be super messy and it takes to long... so i use a syringe with a flat needle (Dischem sells them) Suck up the leftover juice and just squirt it back into the bottle...
Takes a few seconds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (28/9/15)

Swamp juice is the best

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------

